# Leigh's Mortice and Tennon Jig



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

First, I'm a big fan of both your reviews and Leigh (having a D3 for many years). Second, I'm not interested in starting an argument, but rather prefer a discussion/analysis. That said, my research resulted in opting for the Festool Domino based on factors of ease of use, convenience of set up, space/storage requirements and versatility. What are your thoughts on such a comparison?


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Lance thanks for posting.

Daniel, another great review.

A jig whos time has come? For some, maybe.

Thanks for sharing. - Len


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for your review as always a great job. I already own a Multi-Router and find it to do a great job On M&T joinery
but if I didn't own the Multi router I don't know I would invest up to $700 for a M&T jig when many of the shop built jigs 
do a great job like this one Trevor built http://lumberjocks.com/projects/42477 .


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

A1 JIM, YOUR WELCOME, WE DO WORK VERY HARD TO BRING QUALITY REVIEWS. I will say this about this jig it was more in the 500 dollar range. I believe and it will do almost any size MT joint And Daniel has been in the Leigh camp for several years so when they offered to let us review this jig it was a no brainer that he would do the review. I have not got to play with this jig yet but will get my chance when I make my trip north for this years meetings and or conference we try to have once a year.I hope to try this jig out for myself and hope to find it as easy to use as the Leigh d4pro dovetail jig this machine is so superior in set up according to Daniel that once dialed it accurate repeatable work is simple and fun to do no hassle set up is what he talked about for weeks. it was a great little machine. and he has always liked the floating MT joints like the Festool Domino but he loved the Bead lock that is now owned by Rockler. it is simple and fast and Daniel likes easy set up and fast results where I don't care how fast something is as long as it is historically accurate and is a solid joint to make my work first rate. so for me the floating tenons just don't do it but Daniel loves them because the are quick and easy. I hope this addresses your questions Hill Billy Shooter. Thanks for coming to our site and reading our reviews we hope to bring at least 5o reviews in the coming year including all or non tool reviews which will be shop story's like the new Saw Wrights Corner or what ever it ends up being called it features great information on hand saws from Matt Cianci The Saw Wright. Our DeltaGram Archive will grow by Leaps and Bounds this year as we will be releasing several mid month story's on deltagram projects. We are even working on at least three shows to run on our you tube Chanel. And there will be even more great things coming in the future so please keep reading and please send me feedback any time you love or hate something we do. [email protected]


----------



## Gpops (Dec 20, 2008)

I bought the Leigh Super FMT Mortise & Tenon Jig back when they first came out. I had a job and needed to make what seemed a ton of Mortise & Tenons. It was just about $400 and I got all the guides thrown in as a bonus. My experience was that it does the job as advertised but you have to do without a few modifications found on the more expensive original FMT. One complaint on the Leigh Super FMT Mortise & Tenon Jig was the clamping for me was difficult to adjust to fit what I needed to clamp. The slots for the clamps were never where I wanted them to be. I think the Cam clamps on the original would be a much better design and wouldn't flop around and could be tightened with one hand, but that's the tradeoff you pay for. In the end I think if given another chance I would probably make the same decision because of the large cost difference and go with the Leigh Super FMT Mortise & Tenon Jig again. Just my opinion. pre Festool Domino. Dealt directly with Leigh, fast friendly service.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I just wish it wasn't so darn expensive! I have no doubt that it's worth every penny, but that's a ton of pennies.


----------



## VillageCarver (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Guys,
I may be recieving a commission to build 14 chairs and 2 tables and looking at the FMT as the best jig
out there. I'm thinking that the Super with all the holes in the front plate may be an advantage as you could attach your own angled fences with a stop block on the bottom to register multible blanks quickly.
Any comments on this. The savings between the Super and the Pro model would allow the purchase of a good router.
Dan


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have only played with the jig while visiting dan in portland but one other machine comes t0o mind for me A woodrat 900


----------

